# rear brake cable vibrating on 595



## jknapp (Jul 24, 2008)

there is a little wiggle in the one of the entry points to the internally routed brake cable, because of this it vibrates some is there an easy way to fix this?


----------



## OffRoadRoadie (May 15, 2006)

Heat actived shrink wrap tubing. But be very careful with the heat source near the carbon tubes, use some sort of shield to protect the TT from the heat.


----------

